# enough rocks for mbuna?



## elarkin (Jan 31, 2009)

I posted this on the tank set up section and got no reply, maybe this is a better spot.

Here's a picture of my 55 gallon tank. I am trying to do a combination of Socolofi, Iodotropheus sperengae, and Labidochromis caeruleus. Is this enough rock or do I need more? I've been suffering some losses so maybe more rocks will reduce aggression?


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

I'd add some smaller rocks and try to make some smaller caves and cracks for them. By the looks of that picture there are very few caves and the caves that are visible are rather large so there is no place to hide. I do like those rocks did you find them or buy them?


----------



## elarkin (Jan 31, 2009)

they are lace rock. i bought them at my LFS. they are brutally expensive and i am a fool. but w/e. i need to try to see if i can find some more at a local landscaper.

i redid the aquascaping to put those big tall rocks horizontally and tried to build caves. now its also obvious i need more rocks, lol.

thanks for the ideas.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have lace rock as well. I tried to make sure I got pieces that would make caves on their own when just standing on the bottom.

Here are a few pics of what I did with my lace rock:









I have since those pictures taken the added a few more pieces of rock on top to make a few more caves, but still kept it low lying in the tank to allow for plenty of swimming room up top.

I have seen the fish at night when they were all sleeping. Some of them sleep in the caves, some of the smaller fish swim into the plants and sleep, and some lie on top of the rocks and sleep. One or two of them have been known to dig a hole out in the sand in one of the corners and sleep there.


----------



## limelight (Feb 4, 2009)

what is that redish fish in the third picture called i have one too but need to know the species if anyone can help me.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

The african in the third picture from the top is a Rusty. I think the scientific name is Iodotropheus Sprengerae.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

did i see a silver dollar in their with the africans?


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes, there are 6 silver dollars in that tank. They do great with them.

The africans have their agenda and the silver dollars have theirs. Neither group seems to pay any attention to the other.

Silver dollars I find do well with them because they definately aren't shy about eating and will eat just about anything.


----------



## jamthoyoung (May 20, 2007)

You can put lots and lots more rock in that tank. I would definitely add more but how many is up to you. Experiment - you can always remove them too!

I was fortunate to have access to a lake where I could dig out my rocks. If you look at my tank, 90% of the white rocks came from the ground (obviously not the big texas holey).

Free rocks are the best option, if you can find them.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

this is the way I angle/lean my rocks on each other to create caves of all sizes. Some are tunnels and some are Ts. Lots of hiding and escape routes.


----------

